
Sweden – internship salaries for Data Science [info needed] - luus
Hi,<p>I am about to graduate from Uni and got an internship offer from a startup in Goteborg with a possibility to start working there after the internship. I was told to propose salary as they never had an intern.<p>Currently I live in Luxembourg and have a 2000 EUR internship which is enough to cover basic living expenses but does not leave any room for frequent voyages or so. I would prefer to move as the job seems really interesting and Goteborg and Sweden in general are beautiful, while on the other hand Luxembourg is limited by its size.<p>What is the usual internship salary in data science and how much money is enough to live comfortably in Goteborg? Or Luxembourg has better career prospects and it makes no sense to move?
======
Looveh
I can't say much about the jobs market in Luxembourg, but the availability of
developer jobs in Sweden is very good.

When it comes to intern salaries it varies greatly, I've had some friends who
got 10k SEK for a full summer's work and others who got 25k SEK a month. My
best suggestion is that the bigger the company, the more room for negotiating
a higher salary. The most important part is that you can demonstrate your
value to the company, even if you're not very experienced right now. There are
other facts to consider as well, like your contribution to the company culture
etc.

20-25k SEK a month would give you about 15-20k SEK after taxes, which is well
enough what you need to live a comfortable life in Gothenburg, although far
from luxurious.

Career wise Sweden is great, especially in the capital Stockholm. Good
developers are extremely hard to come by and although I can't compare it to
Luxembourg I'm certain that you won't feel that your career is limited in
Sweden. The taxes are sky high though, so in that sense I'd say Luxembourg
wins, but Sweden has many times been voted the "startup hub of Europe". I've
worked here myself for several years and both the community and the job
opportunities are great.

